# To anyone who lives in Montana or has been there...



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

In a few weeks I will be heading to Montana on vacation and will be staying near Red Lodge. My grandparents and I are looking to find a place to go trail riding near there. Does anyone on here have any suggestiong of a good place to go within an hour or so of Red Lodge to ride?


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Anyone?


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I'm assuming Red Lodge is a tourist type vacation place?

Google it and you should find a list of local attractions and things to do.

I imagine there are plenty of trail riding places in Montana.


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

Yeah a lot come up on google but I didn't know if anyone would have any recommendations. People on here have been everywhere.


----------

